# Masonic Traveler Phone App



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, Brothers. Just wanted to put out some info on a smartphone app that I just bought. It is called Masonic Traveler USA. I know that it is on the iPhone, but it should also be available on the other smartphones as well. Completely awesome app.

If you are on the road and like to visit other lodges, this app comes in really handy. You can search for lodges by entering in a lodge name, city, or jurisdiction name. You can also search for lodges in an area by doing a "near me" search and it will come up with all the lodges within a specific radius from you. 

You can set which lodges are your, and also when you visit a lodge you can click on the "Visited Lodge" button and you can enter in the date that you visited that lodge. Another thing that it can show a map showing all the lodges in the U.S.A. that you have visited. I don't know for sure about Canada or any other countries as I haven't done that yet. I think that you can get one for Canada, Mexico, and Europe, but again I am not sure about that as I don't go to those areas. Anyway, it is really neat cause it marks the lodges that you have visited on the map with the Square and Compasses.

Anyway, it is a really solid and nice app. Very easy to use. The only downside is that it is eight bucks. Kind of steep, but it is very informative. It even has the meeting night information as well as phone numbers and email addresses for a point of contact for the lodges. 

Just to put it out there, I am in no way affiliated with the folks that put this app out. I just found a few weeks ago and wanted to share it with other Brothers as it has been really useful for me and wanted to recommend it to you guys if you have the eight bucks to throw on something like this. I am not big on buying apps on my iPhone, but this actually was a pretty good investment.

If anyone else has used this, please let me know what you think about it as well!!


----------



## gnarledrose (Mar 18, 2011)

I recently picked up an iPod touch myself, and have been wondering about this app. I've heard a lot of great things about it, but I frankly don't travel enough out of state to justify $8 right now. Granted, I'm planning on moving from Utah to Tennessee after graduating, and if I've still got it by then, I'll GLADLY chip in for it.


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 19, 2011)

I also have this app on both my iPhone and iPad. Very nice app when traveling.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 19, 2011)

flttrainer said:


> I also have this app on both my iPhone and iPad. Very nice app when traveling.



Hey flttrainer-  I have iPhone and iPad as well.  I haven't tried it on my iPad yet as I figured that it would sort of be like the Facebook app and some others.  What I mean is, when you open the app on the iPad it only opens to the size of the iPhone instead of making use of the whole iPad like the Masons of Texas iPad app does.  Is that what it does, or does it actually open up fully on the iPad?

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




gnarledrose said:


> I recently picked up an iPod touch myself, and have been wondering about this app. I've heard a lot of great things about it, but I frankly don't travel enough out of state to justify $8 right now. Granted, I'm planning on moving from Utah to Tennessee after graduating, and if I've still got it by then, I'll GLADLY chip in for it.


 
gnarledrose-  You don't really have to use it just for going out of state.  If you have several lodges in your area, or even if you travel to another part of the state for business or pleasure you can use it for that as well.   I have been logging the dates on there of when I would visit different lodges and so far got a nice collection of Square and Compasses across the state of Texas so far.  As for me, I only mark a lodge as "visited" (or even "favorite" if I liked the lodge a lot) after I have sat in lodge with the guys.  But, I guess one could actually call "visiting" a lodge if they happen to find one and go look at i physicaly.

And I totally agree with you on the eight bucks though.  I had to debate with myself for two days on whether or not to go for it as I don't really like paying for apps at all.  But, believe me.  Once you do make the decision and start using it to find lodges anywhere and keep track of the ones you visited and on what dates, I think you will forget about that eight bucks pretty quick...lol

Congrats on graduating, by the way!!


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 19, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:
			
		

> Hey flttrainer-  I have iPhone and iPad as well.  I haven't tried it on my iPad yet as I figured that it would sort of be like the Facebook app and some others.  What I mean is, when you open the app on the iPad it only opens to the size of the iPhone instead of making use of the whole iPad like the Masons of Texas iPad app does.  Is that what it does, or does it actually open up fully on the iPad?
> 
> You are correct.  It is the small screen.  I always use the iPhone version but it's on the iPad anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 19, 2011)

flttrainer said:


> Michaelstedman81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogey08 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the Masonic Traveler - California Version and it is free  http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/masonic-traveler-california/id353670344?mt=8  Not sure if Brothers from other states can join through www.freemason.org
I can find lodges all over United States at no cost for the app.


----------



## Ol Kev (Mar 20, 2011)

I have the app as well. However, the first thing I noticed with it was that the Lubbock Scottish Rite information is incorrect. I sent an email to the app developer with the correct info but, there hasn't been an update. I don't know how many more errors, if any, are there but be aware that there may be.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm currently working on a free iPhone app. If I can get it through the iTunes store...  Might take me until end of summer. I am currently hand entering all data. Anyone have a database?


----------



## Ol Kev (Mar 20, 2011)

I bet the GL of Texas would be a good place to start. If they have it in a form such as Excel or Access then, I would think, it is likely that other Grand Lodges would have the same, along with the Scottish Rite, Commaderies, etc. Nearly every GL site I have ever seen has a lodge locator.


----------



## Beathard (Mar 20, 2011)

Good idea. I already have the basic app completed. Just need the data and testing. I am able to reuse most of another application I wrote.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 20, 2011)

Bogey08 said:


> I have the Masonic Traveler - California Version and it is free http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/masonic-traveler-california/id353670344?mt=8 Not sure if Brothers from other states can join through www.freemason.org
> I can find lodges all over United States at no cost for the app.


 
Bogey-  Yea, they  have the California version and from what I was understanding is that some funds from the Grand Lodge there goes to that app.  So the Brothers that are from California don't have to pay for the app.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




Ol Kev said:


> I have the app as well. However, the first thing I noticed with it was that the Lubbock Scottish Rite information is incorrect. I sent an email to the app developer with the correct info but, there hasn't been an update. I don't know how many more errors, if any, are there but be aware that there may be.


 
That is one of the things that I read about in the "Reviews" on the App Store.  One or two people on there had said that they have emailed the developers about certain information updates like what  you brought up, but they have never heard back from them.  Even after sending multiple emails.  When I went to the developer's site, it said that he was Mason, but I have no clue if he is or not.  I would like to think that he is, and if he really is, I would like to think that he would be answering his emails from Brothers trying to change correct information.  But, it could very well end up being a guy or company that is posing as being associated with the fraternity to make a quick buck.  Could be the reason why the app is eight dollars.

Either way, so far all of the information that I have recieved off there has been pretty accurate and I like how it is set up and the navigation.  It is pretty handy.  Hopefully, the developer will wake up and start answering emails and making updates to it as I am sure that the points of contact for lodges change quite frequently.

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------

Beathard- That is awesome that you are coming up with an app.  I was thinking about doing the same thing, but have no clue how to go about getting the stuff from Apple to make the apps and all that.  I looked into it a while back, but was just getting back from overseas and was too busy with other things.  You gotta keep at least me updated when you might push that out.


----------



## Josey Wales (Mar 30, 2011)

If anyone finds this app for Android let me know. I searched on my T-Mobile G2 this afternoon and didn't find one in the apps store.
Thanks Brothers,
Josey wales
Mobile, Al.
dwg2001harley@comcast.net
Solomon's Guardians Masonic Riders Association


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Mar 30, 2011)

They need to make it for android...


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems pretty odd that they haven't put on out for Android as well, but I figure they should sometime soon.  Unless the developers are anti-Android  lol


----------



## tmcguire (Apr 1, 2011)

The only gripes that I have with the app is first, you can't use it to find a lodge while you are riding as a passenger since it's location based. The app is sent in to a frenzy of auto refresh. Secondly, the data is saved on the phone directly. If you have to restore a backup or something goes wrong...poof, all of your visits are gone. The data should be saved in an account online somewhere.


----------



## Ceasare (Apr 2, 2011)

My wish is that it would be expanded to include PHA lodges


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 3, 2011)

tmcguire said:


> Secondly, the data is saved on the phone directly.


 

Yea, that is one gripe that I forgot to jot down on here. Right at the time that I bought the app, I visited several lodges and saved them and the dates. Then, I got the iPhone 4. All of that information was totally lost. Luckily, I still had the 3GS that I originally had the app on and was able to get the dates from it so I could save them on the new phone's app. I am just not really looking forward to having to go through all of that again whenever it is that I get the next iPhone. Kind of makes the feature pointless for those like me that like to update and upgrade the phones regularly.

Another thing that sucked was that when I got the new phone and put the app on it, the in app purchase for the Scottish Rite didn't come with it. I just decided not to purchase it again.


----------

